# Help me identify what breed my chick is



## and202 (May 12, 2017)

We received our chicks in the mail a few days ago and they sent us a bonus "exotic" chick for free, but they didn't say what breed it is. The rest of the chicks are white Wyndottes and this bonus chick is smaller than the rest of them. Can anyone help me out? Thank you!


----------



## BYCDebiD (May 12, 2017)

Well, pattern looks like it will be mottled. What does the hatchery you got it from sell that's mottled?


----------



## and202 (May 12, 2017)

It's a pretty big hatchery that sells pretty much everything.


----------



## BYCDebiD (May 12, 2017)

OK, then, I guess you'd prefer a mystery.


----------



## Chicken Girl (May 12, 2017)

Perhaps an Ancona?


----------



## and202 (May 12, 2017)

Chicken Girl said:


> Perhaps an Ancona?



That could definitely be a possibility! The chicks look a lot like our little one. Thank you!


----------



## and202 (May 12, 2017)

BYCDebiD said:


> OK, then, I guess you'd prefer a mystery.


Ancona, Houdans, Dominiques, Bantams, Buff Orpingtons, Wyandottes, Cochins


----------

